# Nvidia GTX660 for 4K?



## Muresan (Apr 20, 2016)

Hi guys, I've been searching the web and can't find an answer for this.
Also, my technical knowledge regarding video cards, monitors and transfer protocols is minimal.
I want to buy a 4K monitor for working with Cubase, and I am not sure if my Gainward Geforce GTX660 2GB will be able to run the monitor at 4K. The card does have both HDMI and Display port connections. Does the video card and chipset matter or is it all about the monitor and connections?
Thank you!


----------



## Lawson. (Apr 20, 2016)

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/technology/4k/supported-gpus?field_gpu_type_value=All&page=1 (It seems to be able to run it.)


----------



## Muresan (Apr 20, 2016)

Thank you, that is great!


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 21, 2016)

That doesn't tell you what version of DP and HDMI is has. I believe you need DP 1.2 to run at 60hrz. Not sure about the HDMI


----------



## Jason_D (Apr 21, 2016)

It can through DP.

3 - 3840x2160 at 30Hz or 4096x2160 at 24Hz supported over HDMI. 4096x2160 (including 3840x2160) at 60Hz supported over Displayport. Support for 4k tiled MST displays requires 326.19 driver or later.

http://www.geforce.com/hardware/desktop-gpus/geforce-gtx-660/specifications


----------



## Muresan (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, but HDMI is only 1.4a....and affordable 40" TV only run at 30hz from HDMI and don't have display port.
Man, I wish I knew how lag feels at 30Hz.


----------



## wcreed51 (Apr 22, 2016)

In your first post you said "monitor", now you're saying "TV". Best to be clear!

30hrz is just tolerable, and you might get used to it. Or you could just get a new card...


----------



## Muresan (Apr 22, 2016)

wcreed51 said:


> In your first post you said "monitor", now you're saying "TV". Best to be clear!
> 
> 30hrz is just tolerable, and you might get used to it. Or you could just get a new card...



Yeah, I'm getting confused analyzing all the options. :-D
Honestly, I am this close to getting a 28'' 4K. Of course, I'm terrified I won't be able to read anything resembling text, but...


----------



## Muresan (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you guys for all the replies. After browsing the stores for a while I ordered this one.

32'', WQHD, 60Hz, Samsung. Should be more then enough real estate for the arrange window, big enough size to place it flush with the speakers, and comfortable to work for hours, which is the most important part.
I will probably keep my 23'' FullHD for additional page views. It will arrive in the next days.


----------

